# Where to buy 80lb Terrova



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

trollingmotors.net is where I bought my last one...they show in stock.








Riptide Terrova 80


Minn Kota's best-selling saltwater trolling motor, the Riptide Terrova 80, is loaded with great features and options, such as i-Pilot, one-hand stow and deploy, and




www.trollingmotors.net


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> trollingmotors.net is where I bought my last one...they show in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will update my post - looking for the freshwater model - looks like they just have the saltwater model in stock. Really appreciate the reply though. Put in my email to get a notification from them.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Have you tried MyGreenOutdoors.com? I've ordered several major items from them and they've delivered on time for me every time. Exceptionally happy with them.


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

GitFishin said:


> Have you tried MyGreenOutdoors.com? I've ordered several major items from them and they've delivered on time for me every time. Exceptionally happy with them.


Looks like they're out of stock as well. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

walkercope said:


> Will update my post - looking for the freshwater model - looks like they just have the saltwater model in stock. Really appreciate the reply though. Put in my email to get a notification from them.


A saltwater model works in fresh…longer


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> trollingmotors.net is where I bought my last one...they show in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The model I was looking at just came in stock and I got it ordered. thanks!


----------



## Letstalkboats (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad you found one. For anyone else still looking, try lakeside marine service. I just had a control board go out on my I-pilot Terrova and was so glad to find they had parts in stock. Looks like they have motors too.









In Stock Trolling Motors & Depth Finders


Minn Kota Trolling Motor, Humminbird Depth Finder, Garmin, Lowrance and Motorguide in Stock and Ready to ship.



lakesidemarineandservice.com


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Trollingmotors.net is legit based on my single purchase experience. Would buy from again.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

X2 or 3 for trollingmotors.net. Also a happy customer here.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m looking to replace my hand tiller riptide with a terrova. Anyone know if the bolt patterns are the same?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

GWT said:


> I’m looking to replace my hand tiller riptide with a terrova. Anyone know if the bolt patterns are the same?


For the Terrova you'll want to buy the quick release plate if you have somewhere to mount it.


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

jasonrl23 said:


> For the Terrova you'll want to buy the quick release plate if you have somewhere to mount it.


Any idea if the the bolt pattern is the same as my hand tiller motor? I’m hoping not to have to drill more holes.


----------



## walkercope (Apr 14, 2020)

Update - got one from trollingmotors.net - it was delivered about a week after I bought it and it was well worth the upgrade from my 12v for the rivers I fish.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

GWT said:


> Any idea if the the bolt pattern is the same as my hand tiller motor? I’m hoping not to have to drill more holes.


Not sure about that one


----------

